# AMD Free Dirt 3 Giveaway Keys... Hurry My Fellow Indians



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys...

Trust me in this ... As some of you know I am not Spammer, so try your Luck..

With just small Survey, you are steps away to get Dirt3 Retail copy from Steam. Don't worry it's genuine AMD survey through Russian Site.. 

Follow these Steps....

Pre-Requisites .

1. Use Chrome for easy Translation from Russia to English.
2. Use different mail address apart from your Primary Mail (Just for your concern, if anything goes wrong)
3. Don't use any Pop-up Blockers while survey it blocks IMP Pages to load(With personal experience)


Click... 
VISION Challenge from AMD
and use Translate option on Top from Chrome...

Soon i will post screenshots how to use... No time .. hurry people hurry...

EDIT: Finally here are the screenshots to follow the steps

*Once Russian Site opens.. you should see like this*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/1.png

*Next Page,, you should see this page with following images, click any of the following Images, i used HILL STATION image*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/2.png

*Following the previous page,,after clicking any of the Image.. you should look for this button on right side*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/3.png

*Finally you should see this image and fill all the columns as required*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/4.png

Once you did all the steps , you should start seeing Questions in Russian, use good translater in Chrome but make sure you don't leave that page... When I used firefox... i just copied that russian text into google translator in another page and selected the answers.. 

Once the survery Done... Usually it takes two or three pages consists of Three Objective questions Regarding Why Choose AMD APU Processors.. (So learn briefly about APU processors from AMD for correct answers). Once done with correct answers you will be taken to final page.. saying Vote Listed successfully providing this *Link*.* Click here* *AMD PROMO DIRECT SITE* .. Use the *Unqiue ID code got from that Survey site* and fill the rest of details.. Once done ..AMD will send you shortly with STEAM retail Code to Download DIRT 3... Which is 11GB....

All the best...


For more info... check this Forum for more details....

Dirt 3 Free Keys

I got Two keys... One i registered with Steam and Downloading Full retail game through Steam Now....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Too bad


Your entry has been recorded. Unfortunately we're all out of DiRT®3TM codes. Thank you for voting for your favorite Challenger!


----------



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

oh... I am sorry yaar... But still people got even now just now... Try once again with different email address. I received same error first time...

EDIT... Here's the proof i got Dirt3 from steam using this process... still to download but once you got download option means you OWN it..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/Untitled.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Goddammit. They are out of codes now.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

yep. looks like all the codes are given away


----------



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys... I got one spare key as if now.. If i can install and play the game today with already registered key to my Account.. I am happy to donate the second Key .... 

But problem is you are all Good friends ... To whom Should i give? 

Maybe ThinkDigit can arrange some contest to giveaway this Key.... I am serious and I am not fan of SPAMMING with Serious People...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Gave me same error 3 times. I guess they have really ran out of codes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Well hold a lottery ask us to pick a number. and do a lottery from this site 


RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service


----------



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

ok..... Dammit I wasted time to get keys for me instead of posting right away here.. But you know I want to check before posting here.... 

If you go through the Forum I linked at bottom of First post... Many People got Keys like this.. All the persons who posted about Keys are senior members there..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

WE knew this from yesterday. THe key was over yesterday afternoon 3pm. They were already over by then


----------



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

@thetechfreak
no buddy... I got those keys Just 1 hour back only...

Proof: 

In mail ...AMD sent me instruction to download Dirt 3 Full Game....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Dirt3/gmail.jpg


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually, the contest has been going for nearly two weeks now. I participated when it was open to brazil residents(though they don't check, lol) and thought it was bogus. I got the redeem code day before yesterday and was able to download it on steam.

The funny thing is, Dirt 3 is not available here as GFWL isn't active here, so Steam wouldn't allow me to download it otherwise 

It's worth a shot to try to register anyways. They've added an India option, besides there is also a Korean site up and running. 

It may say that they've run out of codes, but if you still get the option to choose and vote for someone, it's worth a shot to try and see if it comes in your email some days later.

at the best, you will get a free copy. at worst, you've lost 5 minutes of your life.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

I have sent all my answers and got a reply thanking me for participation. Hope I somehow get it


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ Wait for atleast a week because their email servers are getting hammered. Hope you get one though 

Don't forget to also check your junk mail/spam mail folders.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

i didn't get the key......


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Too bad
> 
> 
> Your entry has been recorded. Unfortunately we're all out of DiRT®3TM codes. Thank you for voting for your favorite Challenger!




I got the same message. Looks like there's no free lunch.


----------



## S_V (Jul 28, 2011)

@abhidev, @Skud

Looks like Russian Quota is all over.. We have to wait for another week as AMD may giveaway more keys with other country Zone.... They did with Brazil and Russia along with Korea...

Why Don't Intel Guys do this same offers.... Damn it. They got many games compared to AMD optimized...

I can't Wait to Play this Game when i reach Home,, till now i didn't not try this game...


----------



## Skud (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, once again realize, you miss all opportunities if you don't take a chance. Guys, got the download key today and activated the Steam key. Yaahoooooo!!!!!!!! 


Time to play again.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2011)

I am late


----------



## Skud (Sep 2, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised, Had completely forgotten about the contest.


@Faun:
Looks like the contest is over.


----------



## varunb (Sep 3, 2011)

If the contest is over then you need not to fret. You will surely get the key after a month. Thats how I got my key. I just checked my email yesterday to see that AMD had emailed me the unique code even though I had participated in that contest in August.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2011)

Got the game 

Courtesy: ico


----------



## Skud (Sep 3, 2011)

Great. Race on...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2011)

DAMN , intel guys are getting dirt3 codes , i think AMD should have choosen their customers !


----------



## S_V (Sep 4, 2011)

@Faun ,@Skud

Congrats Guys.... This Game is awesome


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2011)

^^Everything that is free , is awesome


----------



## Skud (Sep 4, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> DAMN , intel guys are getting dirt3 codes , i think AMD should have choosen their customers !




I am not exactly an Intel guy.


----------



## reddead (Sep 4, 2011)

any spare keys??


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2011)

DIRT3 Keys have been leaked.

*BUT DONT TRY THESE KEYS, VALVE IS BANNING STEAM ACCOUNTS OF THOSE REGISTERING WITH LEAKED KEYS*


----------



## Skud (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, here's the news:

1.7 Million Dirt 3 Steam Codes Leaked by AMD On the Web - Softpedia


So what about our status? Are the keys legit or not?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2011)

if your key gets blacklisted or worse - account suspended, then just send Valve a copy of your "DiRT3 AMD Promo" mail.


----------



## Skud (Sep 6, 2011)

OK, thanks. Lets hope there won't be any need.


----------

